# Cipramil, Klonopin, Lamotrigin (lamictal)



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Can anyone tell me why this combination worked? What would these do in the temporal lobes despite the obvious effects of anti-seizure and GABA production from benzo. I am so confused regarding meds because I was on Xanax for 23 years and when I came off, my lymph nodes on the back of my neck grew to the size of large marbles and I broke out all over with excema on my head and neural dermititis. I am worried about the negative and poisonous effects of the drugs over time. I did do really well at one pt. on Xanax and Depakote which makes me very interested in the temporal lobe theory. But, I want to understand what each of these does so that I can decide with the help of my doctor whether I should maybe just start with Depakote or Lamictal or if I really require the Xanax too. I know that I never have any peace inside my body. I am always tense with back pain and the Xanax always takes it completely away. I never have the seizure like occurances in my sleep with Xanax either. Valium doesn't touch this for me so taking Valerian root has proven ineffective. Why does it take these powerful drugs to calm my nervous system?

Would appreciate any insight. Thanks, Freesong


----------

